# Caucasian Race Analysis



## Onijunbei (Apr 26, 2021)

I know what you're thinking... Stop.

The topic is the Caucasian Race and just some meandering thoughts.  Even though in recent times leftist leaning authors choose to use "social construct" to describe race, the eyes generally don't lie.

I'm going to subdivide the races by diversity in the amount of physical differences we can detect, mainly using hair, skin, and eye color. 

We have Caucasians... 
And then we have everyone else. 

Caucasians are the only race to produce a multitude of skin tones, eye color, and hair color. 

Skin.. From pigish pigment all the way through bronze Mediterranean "olive oil" tones.  We see every shade of white and biscuit to pinkish to light brown colors depending on region and ancestral mixing.

Eyes.. The only people to exude not only brown but blue, green, and hazel.

Hair... The only people to display colors from jet black, to brown and auburn, to blonde, and then red. The only people in the world capable of being red and blonde headed at birth. 

Everyone else in the world will not display such diversity unless mixed with Caucasian.

From African to Asian to original American. From the steppes of Mongolia, to the Incas, to the Zulu Nation, I could not detect any diversity then the standard perceived black hair, brown eyes, black skin, brown skin.

Their is something peculiar about Caucasians. The most genetically diverse people on the planet. The race that also brought forth the vast majority of technological advances.  Why is this section of humanity so much different than all the others? Why does this race display so many more options physically.. genetically?

When looking at other races I cannot help but to think of a "one size fits all" statement. When an Asian couple has a child every one can count on the hair being black and the eyes being brown. Same with Africans and native americans with no intermixing.  For the most part parents and nurses have to wait and see what to write down for newly born Caucasian babies.

Because of intermixing we absolutely know that humans are interchangeable genetically. For me it's merely a wonderment of why this segment of the population is so different and brings up questions as to the actual reason of this difference and of course questions of our beginnings in general.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-09-14 16:40:49Reaction Score: 8


Caucasian race was probably the most genetically experimented on throughout times. 

Also it could be the weakest one from the point of view of having its individuality suppressed after intermixing.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ParacelsusDate: 2018-09-15 00:25:06Reaction Score: 1


Caucasians clearly have much higher melatonin levels to account for lighter skin, whereas "equatorial" people have more melanocytes. High melatonin can do interesting things regarding GH and Testosterone. I read this book years ago and it blew my mind:
"Melatonin: Breakthrough Discoveries That Can Help You Combat Aging, Boost Your Immune System, Reduce Your Risk of Cancer and Heart Disease, Get a Better Night's Sleep" by Russel J. Reiter and Jo Robinson

Here's an interesting take on The Grail Kings and Faery/Fairy genetics by Laurence Gardner:
In the Realm of the Ring Lords


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-09-16 21:29:39Reaction Score: 7




Onijunbei said:


> We have Caucasians...
> And then we have everyone else.


Not so sure about this. 
Seems like a reasonable idea that needs to be tested in the light.
I will meet you half way and agree that evolution and out of Africa are lies.

But it can also work the other way.
With enough inbreeding you can get this.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: LalunaDate: 2018-10-11 16:50:03Reaction Score: 3


its just more common but not exclusive. It's not due to "white" ancestry but due to gene expression.

Can black people have red hair?

HOW? Asians & Chinese People With Natural Blue & Green Eyes: The Genetics

There's a little debate over whether it's due to a type of albinism. One African woman shared her perspective on another forum:
"when I was a baby I had red hair. My family are 100% full blooded West Africans. Albinoism runs in the family but we aren't the typical stark white oneswith blonde hair; many of us have reddish brown skin and blondebrown hair."


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: UnusualBeanDate: 2018-11-10 01:18:18Reaction Score: 5


Other races do indeed sometimes have lighter hair that isn't connected to Caucasian admixture, but light eyes that aren't caused by albinism seem to always be linked to Caucasian intermixing somewhere along the line, and it's weird. The whole thing is weird. People tend to gloss over how weirdly diverse (and weirdly recessive) Caucasian traits are because they're used to it, but I think it's worth questioning.


----------



## nothingnew (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: nothingnewDate: 2018-12-01 11:04:18Reaction Score: 1


Is interbreeding possible with Rh- bloodtypes?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WyrdlingDate: 2018-12-11 06:00:47Reaction Score: 3




Laluna said:


> its just more common but not exclusive. It's not due to "white" ancestry but due to gene expression.
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Can-black-people-have-red-hair
> 
> ...


There is _evidence_ that suggests these traits are "White" or Caucasian in origin.
It would seem that the genetics for light[er] hair, eyes and skin pigmentation were seeded in sub-Saharan African and South Asian populations in "previous" times by Eurasians / Indo-Europeans. The presence of Y-DNA _Haplogroup R1b_ in men living in various parts of West Africa may explain the presence of red hair and colored eyes (see: _Light skin allele of SLC24A5 gene was spread by Indo-Europeans_) as it is believed that the melanocortin 1 receptor (MC1R) gene, for red hair, may have originated in R1b populations. While you are correct that non-Caucasian populations can express the traits for light eyes, hair and skin pigmentation, the genetic data seems to indicate that it is largely due to a previous insertion of the alleles that may be Caucasian in origin.








From _Eupedia:_ "The light skin allele is also found at a range of 15 to 30% in in various ethnic groups in northern sub-Saharan Africa, mostly in the Sahel and savannah zones inhabited by tribes of R1b-V88 cattle herders like the Fulani and the Hausa."


_The Light Skin Allele of SLC24A5 in South Asians and Europeans Shares Identity by Descent_


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Deleted_x7Date: 2018-12-29 06:07:52Reaction Score: 8


IMO its important to consider that 'caucasian' (also negroid and mongoloid) is not one particular ethnic group/race.

that is exactly what 'TPTB' want all of us to believe/accept and it is exactly how they manipulate us to war against each other.

and trusting that DNA tests are on the level or even accurate? may aswell trust mainstream historians..


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: freezetime26Date: 2018-12-29 14:37:37Reaction Score: 2




sonoman said:


> IMO its important to consider that 'caucasian' (also negroid and mongoloid) is not one particular ethnic group/race.
> 
> that is exactly what 'TPTB' want all of us to believe/accept and it is exactly how they manipulate us to war against each other.
> 
> and trusting that DNA tests are on the level or even accurate? may aswell trust mainstream historians..


THIS!,  also, inside the "Black race" there are a lot of differences aswell.


----------



## Black.Raven (Aug 7, 2022)

Archive said:


> Caucasians clearly have much higher melatonin levels to account for lighter skin, whereas "equatorial" people have more melanocytes. High melatonin can do interesting things regarding GH and Testosterone. I read this book years ago and it blew my mind:
> "Melatonin: Breakthrough Discoveries That Can Help You Combat Aging, Boost Your Immune System, Reduce Your Risk of Cancer and Heart Disease, Get a Better Night's Sleep" by Russel J. Reiter and Jo Robinson
> 
> Here's an interesting take on The Grail Kings and Faery/Fairy genetics by Laurence Gardner:
> In the Realm of the Ring Lords


Melatonin and melanin is something completely different. If you mean pigment then you mean melanin not melatonin.


“Caucasian” is also not broadly used term. If you research the real Caucasian people as Ingush or Chechen they look pretty mixed… 
Researching more and more bones, skulls and “disorders” you will start to recognize that we are most different not by color but everything else. Why there were “hominids” but now they “went extinct”? Yet they can recognize that they were different species by… DNA? And they are telling us that we mostly have part of them… but again their DNA is not *that* different. (And I’m sure that this hominids were not so different from us today).
if you take this as a factor you can come up with different differences than just a look or “color”. How about something you can’t see? Like brain structure or bones.
Anyway if you only sort by look you can easily  miss 2-3 generations of mixing. For example I have much more different east asian DNA but I still got grey eyes. I was born with black hair, but then it bacame blonde when I was under the sun. I look mixed, but still people will call me whatever they take as full. I am really exhausted in explaining how genetic works. It’s not black, white or Asian. It’s much much more complicated. Take Turkey or some countries which are now in Russia - there are many “mixed” people. 
Even in East Europe there are many people who has mixed background but it was so many years ago that you will call that people white or “Caucasian”.
So what can we call “Caucasian”? Mostly Western Europe? There is no certificate to confirm that someone is “pure”.


----------



## CatELyst (Aug 7, 2022)

Onijunbei said:


> I know what you're thinking... Stop.
> 
> The topic is the Caucasian Race and just some meandering thoughts.  Even though in recent times leftist leaning authors choose to use "social construct" to describe race, the eyes generally don't lie.
> 
> ...



It is really hard to make a case for a "race" that is a political construct.  The very black people (blacker than most african nations) of India are considered "caucasian", as are the Armenians, Turkish, etc.  Very dark people, brown eyes, straight black hair or very whory (wavy) black hair.  People are not "race".  There is only one...the Human Race.  All else is variation.  We are only taught about race by the far left who use it to control various groups of people, and cause division amongst Americans specifically.


Black.Raven said:


> Why there were “hominids” but now they “went extinct”? Yet they can recognize that they were different species by… DNA? And they are telling us that we mostly have part of them… but again their DNA is not *that* different. (And I’m sure that this hominids were not so different from us today).
> if you take this as a factor you can come up with different differences than just a look or “color”. How about something you can’t see? Like brain structure or bones.



This is assuming that the "history" regarding these various hominids is correct.   And we already know that much of the mainstream historical stories are more theory than fact.


----------



## Black.Raven (Aug 8, 2022)

CatELyst said:


> This is assuming that the "history" regarding these various hominids is correct.   And we already know that much of the mainstream historical stories are more theory than fact.


 
I don’t really know and I don’t trust it. But I did my research since I was a child because something wasn’t right and I didn’t feel right.
There are some types of people who has the same disorders and found some DNA which were found in “neanderthals” but not in many Homo sapiens. Then after years they switch what they were telling which is suspicious and no one after that is searching for any answers. 
game over - nothing significant was found. 
I believe that most of “scientists” are not in this all and genuinely believe in what they are doing. So they probably can find something significant and even public it. The point is how to recognize if it is important (and real) or not. And here we don’t really know. But at the same time it’s all we have.
If we were just to dismiss everything there is no point of this site existing. It hurts because I think most of this is just guesses and theories but some stuff is really interesting.
Anyway as for hominids - we were told that they were before us and were ugly and stupid. So nobody really asks and search. They even call “stupid peoples” “you neanderthal”. How convenient if you want to hide something about people. If you tell people that maybe they are more “Neanderthal” than “Homo sapiens sapiens” most of people will deny and laugh at you.


----------



## CatELyst (Aug 14, 2022)

Black.Raven said:


> I don’t really know and I don’t trust it. But I did my research since I was a child because something wasn’t right and I didn’t feel right.
> There are some types of people who has the same disorders and found some DNA which were found in “neanderthals” but not in many Homo sapiens. Then after years they switch what they were telling which is suspicious and no one after that is searching for any answers.
> game over - nothing significant was found.
> I believe that most of “scientists” are not in this all and genuinely believe in what they are doing. So they probably can find something significant and even public it. The point is how to recognize if it is important (and real) or not. And here we don’t really know. But at the same time it’s all we have.
> ...



I totally hear what you are saying here!  My problem with the whole Neanerthal story is that it implies that man was ignorant and base as animals, then slowly got smarter.  But I think our current state of society in all the world is proof that we haven't gotten smarter at all....actually quite primitive in our thinking, narrow-minded, full of prejudices that restrict our education opportunities, inventions, technology, etc.  I think this website is even proving with a preponderance of evidence that early man was incredibly intelligent!  And then we digressed.  Our current states of technology cannot even reproduce the fantastically built wonders all over this planet.  And their excuse for this?  "Aliens did it".  Pfft!   

How did Adam name all of the animals on the planet?
How did Noah build the ark?

I reference these two individuals from Biblical history because I believe and have found evidence for the Bible being factual in many ways.  I am not too keen on the new testament to be honest, but the Old Testament has been used to discover archeological find such as the Ark, and recently there is suspicion that a certain location may in fact be where Noah sorted the animals and prepared them for boarding the Ark.


----------

